# A/S/L CHECK



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

*22-f-north shore*


----------



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

27/m/north shore


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

What are we in an aol chat room?

21 / m / beverly


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

There's always that one..lol

i'm not sure about the whole aol chat room thing but someone mentioned something about starting an a/s/l check... and i thought i'd be the cool kid to start it up.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi, i'm a single 29 year old female from boston. i like long walks on the beach, romantic candlelight dinners, dancing, bowling, warm fuzzy slippers, cats and dogs, democrats, 420 and guys that will crush beer cans off my forehead. :lol:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

...mumble/m/pioneer valley....


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

vor said:


> old/not often enough/not on a beach :?


 :dito:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I'll be nice, but i really don't want to be. i'm not answering that question. i don't have a problem telling anyone my age or anything else within reason, but that crap is for teenagers, and as was already mentioned, perfect for an aol chatroom. :roll:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

officer dunngeon said:


> hi, i'm a single 29 year old female from boston. i like long walks on the beach, romantic candlelight dinners, dancing, bowling, warm fuzzy slippers, cats and dogs, democrats, 420 and guys that will crush beer cans off my forehead. :lol:


rotflmao!!! my god, you crack me up. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Katey, i was going to say something more along the lines of what you said, but i decided to take the sarcastic route. glad i gave you a good laugh! :wink:

i like to play pool on yahoo! and unfortunately there is a chat feature that cannot be turned off. almost all opponents ask, "hey, asl? asl? why aren't you answering me? hello? hey, asl???" if they don't take the hint after the first 10 times i ignore them or so, my usual response is, "old and married." that's usually when they leave the table and i automatically win the game. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I've noticed the men on this website don't seem to have the same humor as the females, we're darn funny....that being said:

been told i'm too young to be married/.... :wub: /not ma


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow.. people will complain about anything and everything if possible... your never too old to have some fun. maybe we need another random ...... forum. lets see what we can think of.... hmmmm...oooooo i've got one.. how about random daily bullshit we can whine, bitch and complain about??!?!!? :twisted: god that sounds like a good time!


can i remind you that no one's holding a gun to your head for your reply. if you don't then so be it....it's not going to be held against you....


what happened to people just going with the flow of things....?


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

*copchika911*, i wasnt bashing your post...i was just joking around...it is sometimes nice to know who you are talking to...but oh well...i guess we do know who we are talking to know...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Speaking of which, anyone like backgammon?



officer dunngeon said:


> katey, i was going to say something more along the lines of what you said, but i decided to take the sarcastic route. glad i gave you a good laugh! :wink:
> 
> i like to play pool on yahoo! and unfortunately there is a chat feature that cannot be turned off. almost all opponents ask, "hey, asl? asl? why aren't you answering me? hello? hey, asl???" if they don't take the hint after the first 10 times i ignore them or so, my usual response is, "old and married." that's usually when they leave the table and i automatically win the game. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know how to play backgammon, but if you want an easy win at pool or scrabble, play gil! 

p.s. he tries to cheat. watch him. :lol: 

no one is really bashing the post, we're just having some fun with it. masscops is more of a site that is geared toward the professional aspect of law enforcement and that's the atmosphere that has been maintained for the most part. that's not to say it's all shop talk or should be, but the site is more of an information share rather than a place to "make friends." i guess if anyone is looking to get to know another member more personally they can always resort to pms... that is if the other party is receptive to it. however, the whole a/s/l thing is pretty chatroom-ish, i just don't think a lot of people here are really into that sort of thing.

that's just my :2c: .


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

officer dunngeon said:


> i like to play pool on yahoo! and unfortunately there is a chat feature that cannot be turned off. almost all opponents ask, "hey, asl? asl? why aren't you answering me? hello? hey, asl???" if they don't take the hint after the first 10 times i ignore them or so, my usual response is, "old and married." that's usually when they leave the table and i automatically win the game. :lol:


i play that and dominos and have the same problem! so i make the screen smaller so i can't see.....i'll kick your bum sometime in pool, wanna play? i promise i won't hit on you, i don't swing that way :lol:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: re: A/S/L CHECK*



copchika911 said:


> wow.. people will complain about anything and everything if possible... your never too old to have some fun. maybe we need another random ...... forum. lets see what we can think of.... hmmmm...oooooo i've got one.. how about random daily bullshit we can whine, bitch and complain about??!?!!? :twisted: god that sounds like a good time!
> 
> what happened to people just going with the flow of things....?


my my, someone certainly is testy! :roll: you've got a lot to learn little girl.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

testy...not at all. why is it you find it necessary to complain about something foolish. I hope you have better things to do with your time.

Little?? I'm 5'11"......See this is why i hate most women...whenever age comes into play they think they have to prove themselves. if your embarrassed by how old you are then that sounds like a personal problem....maybe you should try therapy...your department should offer it...I know mine does.

Sorry to everyone else that added a post in good faith...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

WAIT before you lock it...I know a thing or two about small!!! I'm young and short! 

5'3"!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> i don't know how to play backgammon, but if you want an easy win at pool or scrabble, play gil!
> 
> p.s. he tries to cheat. watch him. :lol:


Cheat!???? I was just seeing what that "switch" button was, I didn't know it switched sides :wink:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

kttref..see way to be a champ.. ^5 :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

All right, I'll lock it. This thread is only going to take a turn for the stupid.

By the way, ladies... I just wanted to tell you from my own personal experience that women need to stick together. You may think you get along better with guys and women are catty bitches, etc... but the fact of a matter is, this is a man's world and especially in this line of work, there may be times when you will be left out in the cold... and the only ones who will really be there to support you and stand by your side are other women. I was shocked to find this out myself, and I'm glad that I did.

And just to clarify, I am not bashing men with the above statement. I've seen enough of the good ol' boy network to see how it works, and not all men are participants in that... but the reality of it all is that it still does happen.


----------

